# Maxima carga en lineas domesticas?



## tron (Feb 15, 2009)

saludos

¿cuantos amperes soporta un cable que alimenta una casa de 1 fase?

me refiero al cable que baja del transformador de la calle y entra al contador de energia de una casa.

entiendo que existen diferentes calibres, donde puedo encontrar infrmacion al respecto? 

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 15, 2009)

depende mucho del calibre del cable, esto te puede servir


----------



## santiago (Feb 15, 2009)

depende del pedido de conexion en kva que hiciste, gralmente son 2 kva si no me equivoco

gralmente son cables de 4 a 6mm

saludos


----------



## tron (May 7, 2009)

los cables que alimentan una casa no vienen en pares separados, sino en una disposicion coaxial donde el interno es la fase y el externo es neutro.

he notado que algunos son mas gruesos que otros, como puedo medir el diametro si son coaxiales?
hay alguna lista o tabla donde pueda checar estos valores?


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

"¿cuantos amperes soporta un cable que alimenta una casa de 1 fase?"
Depende de la secciòn del mismo.

"me refiero al cable que baja del transformador de la calle y entra al contador de energia de una casa."
Se lo conoce como linea de acometida 

"entiendo que existen diferentes calibres, donde puedo encontrar infrmacion al respecto?"
En cualquier manual de cables... piralac, etc

"depende del pedido de conexion en kva que hiciste, gralmente son 2 kva si no me equivoco "
Exactamente, eso depende de la potencia que te diga tu prestadora.

"los cables que alimentan una casa no vienen en pares separados, sino en una disposicion coaxial donde el interno es la fase y el externo es neutro. "
NOOOOOO, los cables de acometida no son coaxiales!

"he notado que algunos son mas gruesos que otros, como puedo medir el diametro si son coaxiales? "
Cortàndolo, no hay otra manera.

En el libro de "instalaciones electricas" de Sobrevila està bien explicado.
Saludos


----------



## elmo2 (May 7, 2009)

es mas facil si entras a la pagina web de tu proveedor de electricidad...

yo recuerdo que alguien comento que en Mexico los cables de la acometida electrica eran calibre 8 awg (american wire gauge) para uso domestico...

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

saludos...


----------



## unleased! (May 8, 2009)

tron dijo:
			
		

> los cables que alimentan una casa no vienen en pares separados, sino en una disposicion coaxial donde el interno es la fase y el externo es neutro.
> 
> he notado que algunos son mas gruesos que otros, como puedo medir el diametro si son coaxiales?
> hay alguna lista o tabla donde pueda checar estos valores?


  Los cables de acometida son trenzados en haz, no coaxiales. Los coaxiales se usan para la señal de TV desde la antena al receptor.


----------



## tron (May 10, 2009)

si si ok, no son coaxiales, entendido. pero sigo sin encontrar la maxima carga que soportan.
hasta pregunte a la comision federal de electricidad, pero sigo esperando respuesta.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 10, 2009)

mira,  desde la mufa hasta el medidor de luz,  la cfe recomienda (exige) que sea de calibre 8  awg.  los amperes que soporta ese calibre es de 24 amperes.  
ahora, el cable que va desde el poste a la mufa, debe de ser tambien calibre 8.

watts = corriente x  voltaje  =  24 amperes x 110 vac = aproximadamente a 2640 watts.  claro que esto es en teoria.  porque la cfe es tan ineficiente (etc, etc),  que conectan como 50 acometidas a un pequeñito transformador, que cuando algun vecino arranca  su aire acondicionado,  en tu casa  se nota un "bajon" de luz en los focos.

ahora,  por lo general por ahorrar lana,  despues del medidor por lo general  cablean con calibre 14 y en los mejor de los casos con calibre 12.  
el calibre 12 soporta 9.5 amperes y el 14 6 amperes.

se puede saber porque tu pregunta?

suerte.


----------



## elmo2 (May 10, 2009)

la tabla del link que comparti antes dice que el calibre 8 awg soporta 24 A para transmision de potencia, pero que para conexion a chassis soporta 73 A... 

ahora, en la tabla del siguente link dice que soporta 50 A cuando esta dentro de tuberia y 70 al aire libre...

http://www.okonite.com/engineering/nec-ampacity-tables.html

es rara la discrepancia de los valores en estas tablas...

segun la pagina de tu proveedor de electricidad un sistema monofasico 2 hilos para uso domestico tiene un consumo maximo de 5 kw...

http://www.cfe.gob.mx/es/InformacionAlCliente/antesdecontratar/  y seleccionas: "Para servicios
de red aérea" "monofasico"...

saludos...


----------



## unleased! (May 10, 2009)

elmo2 dijo:
			
		

> es rara la discrepancia de los valores en estas tablas...


 No puede pasar la misma intensidad por un cable que se instala en hogar que otro que se hace al aire libre. Los cables en el interior de viviendas por norma no pueden calentarse a mas de 40ºC (todo cable presenta una resistencia al paso de la corriente eléctrica que se traduce en calor), sin embargo, los exteriores, como están mucho mejor refigerados soportan 17ºC en PVC y 90ºC en XLPE sin dañarse.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2009)

tron dijo:
			
		

> ¿cuantos amperes soporta un cable que alimenta una casa de 1 fase?
> me refiero al cable que baja del transformador de la calle y entra al contador de energia de una casa.
> entiendo que existen diferentes calibres, donde puedo encontrar infrmacion al respecto?


Fijate si la empresa que te da el servicio tiene pagina web, tal vez incluya información sobre la reglamentacion.

Estos dos links *son un ejemplo* de la compañia que me el servicio *a mi* (a vos no te sirve porque estas en Mexico)
Pilar:  http://www.epe.santafe.gov.ar/index.php?id=566   Aca tenes los cables usados si estas "en regla".

Tarifas: http://www.epe.santafe.gov.ar/index.php?id=34  Yo tengo una conexion residencial --> maximo 20kW --> 90A (no esta escrito, pero el fusible aereo que tengo es de 100A)


----------



## tron (May 10, 2009)

muchas gracias por las respuestas, ahora me dieron una nueva duda:

que es la conexion a chassis? como puede haber una diferencia tan grande de amperes?

en cuanto a la temperatura es logico que un cable ventilado soporte mas carga, pero 24 amperes? 2640watts no alcanzan para nada! imaginen: un refri(200w)+tostador(1000w)+tele(100w)+calentador de aceite(1500)=2800w, sin contar focos...  si de paso enciendo un microondas llegare a casi 4000watts, que son aprox 36A.
ahora imaginen esa corriente en un calibre 12 o 14, eso me huele a quemado.
supongo que la carga real maxima sera de al menos unos 60A que son los fusibles mas comunes en una casa.


en mi casa cuento con 3 fases y cada una con un fusible de 100A , que me parece demasiado, pero el arquitecto penso que algun dia se lo agradeceriamos. el problema fue que un dia un tubo portacable de metal se rompio y corto una linea, generando un corto circuito que...paso desapercibido por un tiempo!
fue hasta que llego el recibo de la luz por una suma de dinero absurda que nos pusimos a investigar.
probablemente el cortocircuito era intermitente, pero...cuantos amperes podran soportar antes de quemarse?

el calibre 8 de un cable comun es equivalente al cable de acometida?
saludos


----------



## capitanp (May 10, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "¿cuantos amperes soporta un cable que alimenta una casa de 1 fase?"
> Depende de la secciòn del mismo.
> 
> "me refiero al cable que baja del transformador de la calle y entra al contador de energia de una casa."
> ...




El cable de acometida de uso domiciliario es de seccion 4 o 6 mm

mas información  http://www.electricidadbasica.net/conductores3.htm


la capacidad minima otorgada par la prestadora de servicio electrico es de 10kW o 40A max (lo que dice que soporta  tu medidor de energia)



en la mayoria de los casos el cable de acometida monofasica  es coaxial o tambien llamado "antihurto"




*En el libro de "instalaciones electricas" de Sobrevila està bien explicado.*


Ja vos tambien tenes ese libro, con el tiempo me he dado cuenta ls grandes errores que tiene ese libro, pero como ya quedo bastante obsoleto con las nuevas reglamentaciones de seguridad lo deje archivado en la biblioteca



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2009)

Aquí en Argentina , la empresa Edesur, hace muchos años que está usando un coaxial para las acometidas, vivo al centro , neutro a la malla. Sería un antihurto    . . .  los *neros* aprenden rápido  . 

La sección dependerá del servicio solicitado y/o suministrado.

Saludos


----------

